# Rescue Diver Cert?



## AmeriMedic21 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi guys, im a certified recreational diver and love it, and i was wondering, how hard is it to get your rescue diver cert? Is it mainly the fire department that does this stuff, or could an emt do it as well?


----------



## nwhitney (Jun 20, 2011)

AmeriMedic21 said:


> Hi guys, im a certified recreational diver and love it, and i was wondering, how hard is it to get your rescue diver cert? Is it mainly the fire department that does this stuff, or could an emt do it as well?



I also dive and it's not too hard to get your rescue diver cert. as long as you are a competent diver.  I don't know about fire vs. emt actually doing it but I would assume fire does most if not all.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 20, 2011)

Depends where you are for who does it. A place like Austin, EMS might very well do it themselves, same with places that do EMS as a third service.


----------



## medicdan (Jun 20, 2011)

I also have my rescue (and Search/Recovery), the alphabet soup. Depending on who you do your course through (PADI, NAUI, SSI, etc), and your instructor, you get different things out of the course. Unlike the breaking news within EMS, essentially the BEST treatment for all diving injuries is oxygen, and much of the course is trying to explain that to non-EMTs. 
The skills are also a great asset, especially if you're a resort diver intermingled with others, but in order to maintain proficiency (and sufficient self-rescue capacity), you really need to dive and practice the skills on a regular basis, like monthly. 

It's a great stepping stone, as well, for Divemaster, if that's something you're after. 

Very little of what fire or EMS department dive teams do is actually rescue diving. Most often it's search and recovery, and evidence collection. Larger city fire departments sometimes have dive teams, but municipal or county teams are more common, and more often associated with police and fire EMS, although generally teams have at least one EMT or medic in the water all the time. 

If you're looking for more information, shoot me a PM, I have a whole bunch of friends that are on department teams.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 20, 2011)

What you do and learn to do as a Rescue Diver depends upon the anticipated "mission." If you're looking to be on a team that does Dive Rescue, Search, and Recovery... if the team takes you as a member, you'll likely be trained by them or sent by them for specific training required by their team. I'd say that taking a Rescue Diver course offered by PADI, NAUI, SSI, or whomever will be beneficial to you as you'll have a better understanding of dive emergencies and how to treat them. You will NOT learn much in EMT or Paramedic school about treating dive injuries.


----------



## Austin Bartlett (Sep 20, 2015)

I am currently a nursing major on the path to become a careflight nurse, I am just a freshman so I am just getting into my rec classes. I am considering changing my major to a rescue diver, I have done some research but am still a little confused. Can some one explain what certifications I need to become a rescue diver. I know I need my divers certification but as a rescue diver are you required to have your EMT, Paramedic or is there higher education that I need ?


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 20, 2015)

Austin Bartlett said:


> I am currently a nursing major on the path to become a careflight nurse, I am just a freshman so I am just getting into my rec classes. I am considering changing my major to a rescue diver, I have done some research but am still a little confused. Can some one explain what certifications I need to become a rescue diver. I know I need my divers certification but as a rescue diver are you required to have your EMT, Paramedic or is there higher education that I need ?


If you're looking to ultimately become a flight nurse, you need to stick with your nursing education. If you're looking to be a Diver with an established team, then you should start with some kind of SCUBA experience to see if you're able to deal with the idea of putting your head under water without a hose to the surface. Most people adapt quickly to this, but some just can't. As long as you can handle that, you'll need to become a certified diver and also contact a Search & Rescue dive team (they go by various names) in your area to find out what they require. Out here in Sacramento, one of those teams is known as "DART" or Drowning Accident Rescue Team. Here's a link to what they require: http://www.dartsac.com/member/ These folks aren't part of any Fire Department or District, but they can, and do, respond to many events that occur in Sacramento County. 

I'm not a rescue diver, recreational or public safety, but I do know that the skill set for doing that work is different than that of being a medical responder. It's only when the victim is brought to the surface that the medical stuff can happen. If the diver is medically trained, then the diver can initiate the appropriate care. Notice that DART doesn't require medical training to become one of their divers.


----------

